# iPod Touch won't charge or turn on



## NeedsHelpPlease

My iPod Touch will not turn on or charge, why is this it was working perfect the night before? 

I have tried a new cable,
I have tried it on 5 different Pcs.

Any help?

EDIT: I can not get the iPod on to my Computer aswell.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Hi,
I would check the cable.
it could be a bad cable that isn't doing anything now.

It might also be more serious, where there is a problem with the ipod. Could be the battery went bad or something internally went bad.

I would think if the ipod wasn't showing an almost dead battery the last time it was used (and turned off - not used and left on without watching it), then it is not very likely the battery.

I would also try holding down the Sleep/wake button and the Home button at the same time for 10 to 15 seconds at least and see if it restarts. Not having an ipod touch I can't be sure, but I think this is the same as holding the Menu and center on most older ipods, which restarts it, and that can be helpful when it becomes a problem.


----------



## NeedsHelpPlease

I have tried to do all the things you told me to do and still nothing, so it must be the battery is there anyway to fix that?


----------



## Snoopdogie187

If the ipod is under a year old (or 2 years if you bought the extended plan) I would call apple first.

There is also a chance its another problem, and not just the battery. I don't know if trying to use it with a charger will work or not with a bad battery, I never had that problem, so I can't say for sure if its the battery.

Also, its not easy to change ipod batteries, you have to open the ipod up (some are glued, some are just snapped together tightly), and the ipod touch might be harder, I would have to look into that more to see. 
Then also the batteries are soldered onto the board, so a lot of people can't replace them themselves.

For an electronic item to just stop working is usually odd without any signs of problems first (sometimes not working, shorter battery life, etc.)

If you have a wall charger, you might want to plug it into that to see if it can give it enough power to turn on.

Overall I would suggest bringing it to a place that fixes ipods/iphones as the problem may be more than just a battery issue. Sorry, I can't say for sure what the problem is. If you can open the ipod you can test the volts of the battery, that might give you an idea if its the battery or not, but still can't be fully sure.


----------



## NeedsHelpPlease

I have also tried a wall charger and still nothings. So I might take it to someone that could fix it for me. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

You're welcome, sorry ipods in general aren't too fixable except little stuff, and even then it is difficult to get to some times.


----------

